# thicken ink



## relisu (Dec 13, 2006)

hi all.....im new to the fourm. but was woundering how i can thicken silkscreen inks? was not sure if willflix base is what i need if anyone can help?thank you


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wilflex has a thickening powder used for making custom highdensity inks. You should be able to use this.

Why exactly are you wanting to thiken your inks?


----------



## relisu (Dec 13, 2006)

hello..and thank you for your reply...the ink i am using"international coating" seems a little to liquidy and is flooding threw screen which is a 250.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

relisu said:


> hello..and thank you for your reply...the ink i am using"international coating" seems a little to liquidy and is flooding threw screen which is a 250.


Which International Coatings ink?

It is very improbable that any plastisol "ink" would drip through mesh especially 250 mesh.

I may not be ink, it could be plasticizer or base.

I would question the logic of 'fixing' the odd ink, and I would replace it.


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I bought new ink and what to use it on some of my older (110 mesh screens)... any ideas how I can thicken it today-- with house hold items...or do I need to buy something.

My ink is permaset aqua purple

Thanks!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Thicken water-base Permaset ink with household products*



westmama said:


> I bought new ink and what to use it on some of my older (110 mesh screens)... any ideas how I can thicken it today-- with house hold items...or do I need to buy something.
> 
> My ink is permaset aqua purple


Try corn starch.


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

that's a good idea. Thank you! 

I will try a small batch and see if it works. I'll post the results for future prosperity.


----------

